# 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN. AUGUST 10TH



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well due to everyone asking, i jumped on it, instead of waiting till monday which i had a meeting with the park director i just called him, and got a date, august 10th, just wrote the check out for the park, and mailing it in today. so its a done deal. 2nd annual cali showdown, august 10th. same place as last year, oak grove regional park. flyer will be done soon, and vendor applications will be ready in a day or two. Reserve your vendor spaces early, as u remember last year, we had alot of vendors and 189 registered cars and probably another 100 stuffed in after registration was over. Didnt even count how many people there was but it was packed. So mark your calender. Any more info just pm me, or call me up 209-345-9579


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW












WILL BE THERE!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 DUDE THATS HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WEEKEND  OUR RENO CHAPTER AND VIEJITOS ARE THROWING A GIG OVER THERE ON THE 9TH SO ALOT OF US WILL MOST LIKELY BE THERE THAT WEEKEND. BUT FOR THOSE WHO DONT GO WE'LL BE SURE TO TELL THEM TO HIT YOU UP AGAIN. WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME LAST YEAR AND YOU REALLY HOOKED US UP WITH THE SPOT YOU GAVE US AND THAT RUNS DEEP WITH ME. SO WHAT EVER MEMBERS DONT GO TO RENO I'LL TRY TO GET THEM OUT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DIBS ON OUR SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR :biggrin:   

FRANK...IMPALAS STOCKTON


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*whats up bobby im glad you change your mind on having a car show this year. For sure Down2Ryde will be there.. How much to register and i know we have to pay the park to get in...*


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10382773
> *:0  :0  :0 DUDE THATS HOT AUGUST NIGHTS WEEKEND   OUR RENO CHAPTER AND VIEJITOS ARE THROWING A GIG OVER THERE ON THE 9TH SO ALOT OF US WILL MOST LIKELY BE THERE THAT WEEKEND. BUT FOR THOSE WHO DONT GO WE'LL BE SURE TO TELL THEM TO HIT YOU UP AGAIN. WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME LAST YEAR AND YOU REALLY HOOKED US UP WITH THE SPOT YOU GAVE US AND THAT RUNS DEEP WITH ME. SO WHAT EVER MEMBERS DONT GO TO RENO I'LL TRY TO GET THEM OUT THERE :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  DIBS ON OUR SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR :biggrin:
> 
> FRANK...IMPALAS STOCKTON
> *


well shit i was trying to stay away from other events, but fuckit, thats the only weekend available for the park, i could do the 24th, but the lot where u guys were in is taken. so that wont work, and i dont want to share the park with other people, and as far as the spot, its yours, u guys can have the same spot. just let if any of your members can make it and ill make sure u get the same spot.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 01:17 PM~10382747
> *U KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


i knew that for sure, u always down


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Down2Ryde_CC_209_@Apr 10 2008, 03:16 PM~10383858
> *whats up bobby im glad you change your mind on having a car show this year. For sure Down2Ryde will be there.. How much to register and i know we have to pay the park to get in...
> *


whats up edgar, thanks for the support, i knew u would be down too. well entry fee wise as u know the park wants $5 to let the cars in, im just trying to figure out the cost of the show. last year i charged $30 but this year the park is charging more for me to rent. The vin insurance for the day is almost double, trophies might be the only thing the same, but i might do more classes so trophies will cost more, so cost wise i might be a little more then last year, and im not trying to make money just at least my money back, so it might go up $5 maybe $35 to enter instead of $30 but i spend a good amount on trophies they werent small there were pretty big. So u get your moneys worth. Not sure yet will decide all the finals in the next day or two. Still waiting for the insurance guy to call me back.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 10 2008, 03:19 PM~10383881
> *i knew that for sure, u always down
> *



uffin: I smell carnitas already :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Hey bobby when ever you get your fliers done let me know so that we can help you pass them out*


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Down2Ryde_CC_209_@Apr 10 2008, 03:37 PM~10384088
> *Hey bobby when ever you get your fliers done let me know so that we can help you pass them out
> *


fo sho, going to kuttys tonight to start on the flyer, gonna grab a 12 pack, hopefully we can wrap it up by the weekend and get them printed by the beginning of the week. So i can pass them out at the gold rush tour


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 10 2008, 03:18 PM~10383871
> *well shit i was trying to stay away from other events, but fuckit, thats the only weekend available for the park, i could do the 24th, but the lot where u guys were in is taken. so that wont work, and i dont want to share the park with other people, and as far as the spot, its yours, u guys can have the same spot. just let if any of your members can make it and ill make sure u get the same spot.
> *


Oh yeah :biggrin: I may just go to Reno in the Sub and wait for Sunday to drive the ride  You know by then Bobby gas is going to be like $5.00 so I know our guys should turn out for you oh and the fact that your gonna give that same spot dont hurt either :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Apr 10 2008, 08:13 PM~10386633
> *Oh yeah :biggrin: I may just go to Reno in the Sub and wait for Sunday to drive the ride  You know by then Bobby gas is going to be like $5.00 so I know our guys should turn out for you oh and the fact that your gonna give that same spot dont hurt either :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yep u right about gas, definetely gonna be $5.00 soon, as for the spot, well its the least i can do for one of the oldest and most respected clubs around, same with any other big clubs that want to come out, let me know how many u bringing and i will make sure u all get nice spots, where u can put all your members together.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 11 2008, 01:20 AM~10388660
> *yep u right about gas, definetely gonna be $5.00 soon, as for the spot, well its the least i can do for  one of the oldest and most respected clubs around, same with any other big clubs that want to come out, let me know how many u bringing and i will make sure u all get nice spots, where u can put all your members together.
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT :biggrin: AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU ON THE COUNT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 04:35 PM~10384069
> *uffin:  I smell carnitas already  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 10 2008, 03:39 PM~10384103
> *fo sho, going to kuttys tonight to start on the flyer, gonna grab a 12 pack, hopefully we can wrap it up by the weekend and get them printed by the beginning of the week. So i can pass them out at the gold rush tour
> *



:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ALL SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ESE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ALL SOUNDS FIRME TO ME ESE


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses will be out there again .... had a good time last year ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2008, 10:21 AM~10390681
> *ALL SOUNDS GOOD TO ME ESE
> *



we heard u da 1st time :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 03:35 PM~10384069
> *uffin:  I smell carnitas already  :biggrin:
> *


stop farting then, lol jk jesse, what happened to the carne asada in vallejo, lol did larry shut the barbeque down. he got pissed last year when he saw us with a propane cooker, making grilled turkey and cheese sandwiches, well actually it was guy from ragz 2 envy making them, we were just eating them for him.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and the flyer was started last night by 72 kutty, and you all know his artistic work is dope, so look out should be done in a few days, and will be off the hook.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's a teaser of the flyer with most of the info. We're working on the back right now, should be done by the end of the weekend along with the updated front! What do you guys think?











Updated...  
MARK YOUR CALENDARS, IT'S GOING TO BE POPPIN!!!

KUTTY


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10395812
> *Here's a teaser of the flyer with most of the info. We're working on the back right now, should be done by the end of the weekend along with the updated front!  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


well i just got back from kuttys house and hes the man, did that in under 24 hours from scratch, and it even has been changed since that version, the final will be off the hook, defenitely a eye catcher, thanks kutty, and ill probably see ya tommorrow. time to drink some screwdrivers now.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

hope to make it this year! :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt whats up lets get some feedback on the flyer so far, everyone like it, we making changes here and there, and kuttys working on the back right as we speak. will be done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT HOMIE.....


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ITS BACK TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 11 2008, 10:25 PM~10395812
> *Here's a teaser of the flyer with most of the info. We're working on the back right now, should be done by the end of the weekend along with the updated front!  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


see you there!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 11 2008, 03:22 PM~10393155
> *stop farting then, lol jk jesse, what happened to the carne asada in vallejo, lol did larry shut the barbeque down. he got pissed last year when he saw us with a propane cooker, making grilled turkey and cheese sandwiches, well actually it was guy from ragz 2 envy making them, we were just eating them for him.
> *



u never stopped by, fucken hamburgers n tacos of carne asada were good :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 11 2008, 09:25 PM~10395812
> *Here's a teaser of the flyer with most of the info. We're working on the back right now, should be done by the end of the weekend along with the updated front!  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...




looks good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 15 2008, 12:13 PM~10421953
> *looks good  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


u like,  :biggrin:


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

uffin: whats up bob . good ass turkey sandwiches.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seavillian_@Apr 15 2008, 08:44 PM~10425899
> *uffin: whats up bob . good ass turkey sandwiches.
> *


fo sho good ass turkey sandwiches, grilled actually, on hit.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well i just got back from kuttys house and back of flyer is almost done, just needs some finishing touches, will post soon as its finished.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
TOP
whats up bob you know ragz is in the house to support you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 01:33 AM~10427821
> *well i just got back from kuttys house and back of flyer is almost done, just needs some finishing touches, will post soon as its finished.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats up, this year im not doing food, so i need some food vendors if u know any have them contact me either here on layitlow or email, [email protected] or call me up 209-345-9579 if i dont answer leave a message with your name and number, and ill call u back, my phone is gonna be off the hook these next couple months, so sometimes if u call it might go to my voicemail. leave a message, need 4 food vendors total. so get at me, also regular vendors, get at me asap, so i can reserve your primo spot. everyone that came last year, will get the same spot if they want, or they can go anywere else.so hit me up, the sooner the better, 

bobby g.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Here are the classes pretty much same as last year with some additions, to make some people happy, who were griping last year, anything in red is new added class. We trying to make everyone happy this year, we even have classes u dont get at other shows. Even though we had exactly what we advertised last year we had a few unhappy people, so here are the classes they are posted, so please dont tell me day of show, we made a mistake, what is posted here is what will happen, no bullshit here. 

CARS

50's O,S,M,F
60'S O,S,M,F
60'S CONVERTIBLES O,S,M,F
70'S S,M,F
80'S S,M,F
90'S S,M,F
2000 & UP S,M,F
LUXURY CARS 89 & BELOW S,M,F
LUXURY CARS 90 & ABOVE S,M,F
STREET RODS/MUSCLE CARS S,M,F
SPORTS CARS S,M,F
EUROS S,M,F
IMPORTS 2 DOOR S,M,F
IMPORTS 4 DOOR S,M,F
PT CRUISER CLASS S,M,F
UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS

TRUCKS

FULL SIZE TRUCKS 89 AND BELOW S,M,F
FULL SIZE TRUCKS 90 AND ABOVE S,M,F
MINI TRUCKS S,M,F
SUVS S,M,F
MINI SUVS, S,M,F
EL CAMINOS & RANCHEROS S,M,F

BIKES

FULL SIZE MOTORCYCLES 
DESIGNER MOTORCYCLES
2 WHEEL BIKE 16" S,M,F
2 WHEEL BIKE 20" S,M,F
2 WHEEL BIKE 26" S,M,F
3 WHEEL BIKE S,M,F


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:28 PM~10431691
> *Here are the classes pretty much same as last year with some additions, to make some people happy, who were griping last year, anything in red is new added class. We trying to make everyone happy this year, we even have classes u dont get at other shows. Even though we had exactly what we advertised last year we had a few unhappy people, so here are the classes they are posted, so please dont tell me day of show, we made a mistake, what is posted here is what will happen, no bullshit here.
> 
> CARS
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

Forget to post Specialty awards

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST AUDIO/VIDEO
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULIC
BEST AIR RIDE SETUP

AND BEST OF SHOW OVERALL.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

1st and 2nd in each class..... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:28 PM~10431691
> *Here are the classes pretty much same as last year with some additions, to make some people happy, who were griping last year, anything in red is new added class. We trying to make everyone happy this year, we even have classes u dont get at other shows. Even though we had exactly what we advertised last year we had a few unhappy people, so here are the classes they are posted, so please dont tell me day of show, we made a mistake, what is posted here is what will happen, no bullshit here.
> 
> CARS
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:28 PM~10431691
> *Here are the classes pretty much same as last year with some additions, to make some people happy, who were griping last year, anything in red is new added class. We trying to make everyone happy this year, we even have classes u dont get at other shows. Even though we had exactly what we advertised last year we had a few unhappy people, so here are the classes they are posted, so please dont tell me day of show, we made a mistake, what is posted here is what will happen, no bullshit here.
> 
> CARS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:28 PM~10431691
> *Here are the classes pretty much same as last year with some additions, to make some people happy, who were griping last year, anything in red is new added class. We trying to make everyone happy this year, we even have classes u dont get at other shows. Even though we had exactly what we advertised last year we had a few unhappy people, so here are the classes they are posted, so please dont tell me day of show, we made a mistake, what is posted here is what will happen, no bullshit here.
> 
> CARS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just finished the front and the back of the flyer.......


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:39 PM~10431759
> *Forget to post Specialty awards
> 
> BEST PAINT
> ...


Whats the cash payout it better be good or i wont go......LOL......What the hell am i saying my car best of show LOLOLOL.. its going to be nice just to go show and kickit


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 16 2008, 10:27 PM~10435595
> *Just finished the front and the back of the flyer.......
> 
> 
> ...


once again, a dope ass flyer by kutty, thanks dog, it looks tight as hell. if anyone wants flyers done, hit up kutty, as u can see his work is tight. and prices are very good. and include printing and artwork,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JUST MAYBE THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

u know i need a vendor booth :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 16 2008, 03:39 PM~10431759
> *Forget to post Specialty awards
> 
> BEST PAINT
> ...





:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2008, 01:10 PM~10439504
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


U LIKE THE FLYER U KNOW WE HAD TO USE YOUR PIMP ASS TRUCK FOR SOME ADVERTISEMENT. LOL LOOKS PIMP AS FUCK, WHATS UP U BRINGING THE TRUCK THIS TIME, HOPEFULLY U DO.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 17 2008, 01:16 PM~10439532
> *U LIKE THE FLYER U KNOW WE HAD TO USE YOUR PIMP ASS TRUCK FOR SOME ADVERTISEMENT. LOL LOOKS PIMP AS FUCK, WHATS UP U BRINGING THE TRUCK THIS TIME, HOPEFULLY U DO.
> *



u know it :biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## seavillian (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: oh yea ,that is a nice flyer cutty,love your choice of models lol


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by seavillian_@Apr 17 2008, 04:45 PM~10440869
> *:thumbsup: oh yea ,that is a nice flyer cutty,love your choice of models lol
> *


glad u like it guy, that one is for you, your car is famous, so pimp its on flyers.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dont forget another bg production coming up in june at the fruit yard in modesto. 








once again, another sick ass flyer done by kutty


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 20 2008, 02:04 AM~10457851
> *dont forget another bg production coming up in june at the fruit yard in modesto.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Can't wait. Hopefully we can attend both shows. :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

any vendors intrested in coming, hit me up. soon, vendor spots are filling fast, if u were there last year, u can only imagine how this year is gonna be. so hit me up and reserve your spaces, first come first serve basis. we only have limited space, so let me know if u wanna come, last year everyone waited to the last week, this year the earlier the better. either hit me up here on layitlow or call me up 209-345-9579

bobby g.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 12:57 AM~10473141
> *any vendors intrested in coming, hit me up. soon, vendor spots are filling fast, if u were there last year, u can only imagine how this year is gonna be. so hit me up and reserve your spaces, first come first serve basis. we only have limited space, so let me know if u wanna come, last year everyone waited to the last week, this year the earlier the better. either hit me up here on layitlow or call me up 209-345-9579
> 
> bobby g.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 20 2008, 02:04 AM~10457851
> *dont forget another bg production coming up in june at the fruit yard in modesto.
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: I don't c a flyer


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 09:26 AM~10474686
> *:uh:  :uh:  I don't c a flyer
> *


thats wierd cause i do :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 01:20 PM~10477063
> *thats wierd cause i do :biggrin:
> *



i'm serious homie, email it 2 me please


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 20 2008, 02:04 AM~10457851
> *dont forget another bg production coming up in june at the fruit yard in modesto.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it either ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 22 2008, 01:26 PM~10477123
> *I don't see it either ....
> *



I told u pinche Bobby :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:27 PM~10477144
> *I told u pinche Bobby  :biggrin:
> *


thats hella wierd, because everytime i get on the topic i see the flyer, wierd shit, and u guys dont, hmmmmm maybe your computer is tripping, but 2 of u, thats some wierd shit, dont know what is going on, maybe layitlow is tripping, freaking crackheads, who runs this site anyways,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

how about now


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam it wrong one, thats for summer heat show, this is for cali showdown


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s+Apr 22 2008, 02:14 PM~10477531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can c it now


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 02:15 PM~10477545
> *dam it wrong one, thats for summer heat show, this is for cali showdown
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

you guys having a hop?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 06:31 PM~10479574
> *you guys having a hop?
> *


no sorry bro no hop, the insurance company, wont insure the show if we having a hop, and u have to have 1 million dollar insurance for the event, to much liability, but next year, if i find a bigger venue, maybe a fairgrounds, we can have a hop, the problem is theres not enough room, u have to keep the spectators a certain distance away, and at the park, there aint no space big enough for that, especially on the cement, there might be space on the dirt, but i dont think u would enjoy hopping on the dirt, and it would get pretty messy for the spectators, maybe next year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 06:47 PM~10479730
> *no sorry bro no hop, the insurance company, wont insure the show if we having a hop, and  u have to have 1 million dollar insurance for the event, to much liability, but next year, if i find a bigger venue, maybe a fairgrounds, we can have a hop, the problem is theres not enough room, u have to keep the spectators a certain distance away, and at the park, there aint no space big enough for that, especially on the cement, there might be space on the dirt, but i dont think u would enjoy hopping on the dirt, and it would get pretty messy for the spectators, maybe next year.
> *




how much u need 2 borrow homie :cheesy:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 09:22 PM~10481340
> *how much u need 2 borrow homie  :cheesy:
> *


shit dont need your money, need a bigger park, lol actually whats up with a few geez, need to get my yukon candied. :biggrin:

and i already payed for the insurance, they ask if u having a hop, and price varies by location, and events, so at that location they wont insure it, but at a fairgrounds, u can just pay more to insure the hop. but i still got 1 million dollar liability insurance of the show. so if anyones car blows up, dont worry we covered.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 02:27 PM~10477640
> *I can c it now
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cant wait to make this one....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10481362
> *shit dont need your money, need a bigger park, lol actually whats up with a few geez, need to get my yukon candied.  :biggrin:
> 
> and i already payed for the insurance, they ask if u having a hop, and price varies by location, and events, so at that location they wont insure it, but at a fairgrounds, u can just pay more to insure the hop. but i still got 1 million dollar liability insurance of the show. so if anyones car blows up, dont worry we covered.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10490010
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Apr 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10490010
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WOW BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 01:11 PM~10494311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WOW BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM :biggrin:
> *


whats up dog u ready for your show, its gonna be off the heezie. just like that a big booooooom. cant wait, till next week.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 24 2008, 02:27 PM~10494871
> *whats up dog u ready for your show, its gonna be off the heezie. just like that a big booooooom. cant wait, till next week.
> *


IM READY AND I EVEN GOT A 100 MILLION INSURANCE FROM THE CITY :0 :0  WERE READY TO FLY BRO MAN ALL THE CALLS I GOT JUS TODAY UNBELIVABLE PRE REGS COMING IN WE GOT YOURS FAM. SAN FRACISCO ,LA CALLING LIKE CRAZY ITS ON FAMILY ITS ON


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 10:34 PM~10498854
> *IM READY AND I EVEN GOT A 100 MILLION INSURANCE FROM THE CITY  :0  :0   WERE READY TO FLY BRO MAN ALL THE CALLS I GOT JUS TODAY UNBELIVABLE PRE REGS COMING IN WE GOT YOURS FAM. SAN FRACISCO ,LA CALLING LIKE CRAZY ITS ON FAMILY ITS ON
> *


some people dont understand how much of a bitch and how costly it is to get the 100 million dollar insurance, i had to pay almost double this year, compared to last year, and its a one day insurance fucking rip off, but fuck it just the cost of doing a good show. well im ready, the car is clean, and ready to hit orange cove, shit im so ready im already on the trailer ready to go








jk that was last week,


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 25 2008, 12:00 AM~10499528
> *some people dont understand how much of a bitch and how costly it is to get the 100 million dollar insurance, i had to pay almost double this year, compared to last year, and its a one day insurance fucking rip off, but fuck it just the cost of doing a good show. well im ready, the car is clean, and ready to hit orange cove, shit im so ready im already on the trailer ready to go
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAM I WAS GONNA GO STAND BY THE ENTRANCE GATE ALREADY :biggrin: J/K YEA IT TAKES ALOT OF WORK FAM I KNOW I DID THIS SHOW PRETTY MUCH ON MY OWN IT TAKES A HELL OF ALOT OF WORK WELL ITS FINALLY HERE FOR ME RADIO AND TV PROMOS ARE RUNNING FLIERED FROM AZ THE BAY TO LA AND OF COURSE THE CENTRAL VALLEY SEE YOU SOON HOMIE


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 25 2008, 01:38 AM~10499937
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAM I WAS GONNA GO STAND BY THE ENTRANCE GATE ALREADY  :biggrin: J/K YEA IT TAKES ALOT OF WORK FAM I KNOW I DID THIS SHOW PRETTY MUCH ON MY OWN IT TAKES A HELL OF ALOT OF WORK WELL ITS FINALLY HERE FOR ME RADIO AND TV PROMOS ARE RUNNING FLIERED FROM AZ THE BAY TO LA AND OF COURSE THE CENTRAL VALLEY SEE YOU SOON HOMIE
> *


im in the same boat as u, i work alone also, dealing with all the bs myself, just got lucky i got a friend like kutty who handle one part, the flyer design, but besides that its all me. and i know u must of had much more headache, dealing with live acts, concerts, much props to u, its a big job, and u did it. look forward to a knockout show. see ya next week, be ready, because its gonna be packed as hell.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 25 2008, 02:00 AM~10499973
> *im in the same boat as u, i work alone also, dealing with all the bs myself, just got lucky i got a friend like kutty who handle one part, the flyer design, but besides that its all me.  and i know u must of had much more headache, dealing with live acts, concerts, much props to u, its a big job, and u did it. look forward to a knockout show. see ya next week, be ready, because its gonna be packed as hell.
> *


THANKS FAM I DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE COMMUNITY WE ALL FAMILY THATS FO SHO GLAD TO KNOW THERES PEEPS LIKE YOUR SELF AND I TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO EVENTS LIKE THIS I KNOW WHAT YOU GOING THROUGH AS WELL I WILL SEE YOU SATURDAY MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for Bobby & David!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2008, 05:02 AM~10500217
> *2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for Bobby & David!!!
> *



x2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Yo Bobby!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

whats up toro, u ready for saturday, see ya there  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 07:44 PM~10546400
> *Yo Bobby!
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 30 2008, 10:16 PM~10547633
> *whats up toro, u ready for saturday, see ya there  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there friday night bro......hit me up when you roll through...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 10:54 PM~10548643
> *I'll be there friday night bro......hit me up when you roll through...
> *


fo sure,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 5 2008, 02:04 AM~10577030
> *ttt
> *


EDDIE MY LOVE !!!! will be there!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 5 2008, 11:39 AM~10579416
> *EDDIE MY LOVE !!!! will be there!!!
> *


cant wait, once again, eddies car will be there, RIP eddie, and im sure u are looking down with a smile.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 7 2008, 05:19 PM~10602664
> *ttt
> *



You home fool, give me a call..... I just tried calling you.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 7 2008, 05:49 PM~10602900
> *You home fool, give me a call..... I just tried calling you.
> *


whats up dog, well i was keyed up last night, and to bad i didnt have your camera when u dipped that nice 3 around the corner from your house. would of made a great screen saver for your comp.  :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Time Warp Records
San Jose, CA

Big Daddy's Auto Parts
San Jose, CA

Hoppers Inc
Bakersfield, CA

Henry's Customs
Tracy, CA

Roundhouse Deli
Roseville, CA

Now have issue No. 2 in stock at the stores.....










1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight shit, issue 2 looks like its gonna be off the hook. need to get my hands on one  




> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 10 2008, 06:46 AM~10622365
> *Time Warp Records
> San Jose, CA
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I WILL DEBUT MY SONS CAR HERE :0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight, look forward to seeing it there  


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10626166
> *I WILL DEBUT MY SONS CAR HERE  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 07:06 AM~10679918
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 07:06 AM~10679918
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


website is tight, check it out


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

any vendors intrested in coming this year, please pm me your address, so i can send u a vendor form, this year i would like to get all vendors registered before the show, so it doesnt hold up the line day of show. so please if u are intrested pm me. vendor cost is same as last year 150, food vendors 350. if u were there last year, u know it was a good turnout. and well worth the money. if any one has any questions or concerns, pm me on here, or call me up 209-345-9579 already got a few people locked in, so the quicker u get me the app. the quicker i can give u a prime spot.


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 21 2008, 03:28 PM~10706224
> *any vendors intrested in coming this year, please pm me your address, so i can send u a vendor form, this year i would like to get all vendors registered before the show, so it doesnt hold up the line day of show. so please if u are intrested pm me. vendor cost is same as last year 150, food vendors 350. if u were there last year, u know it was a good turnout. and well worth the money. if any one has any questions or concerns, pm me on here, or call me up 209-345-9579 already got a few people locked in, so the quicker u get me the app. the quicker i can give u a prime spot.
> *




:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 07:06 AM~10679918
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINEIMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

need food vendors if anyone knows of any have them hit me up, anything, taco trucks, burgers, ribs, bbq anything, call me up 209-345-9579 or pm me on here,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 26 2008, 12:25 PM~10739079
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

if u just hit summer heat in modesto, this is the next show im doing, more classes, more trophies, and more rides, to see. so dont miss it.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 12 2008, 12:18 AM~10852692
> *if u just hit summer heat in modesto, this is the next show im doing, more classes, more trophies, and more rides, to see. so dont miss it.
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE FO SHO


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10866847
> *LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE FO SHO
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there rep 4 streetlow magazine :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> need food vendors if anyone knows of any have them hit me up, anything, taco trucks, burgers, ribs, bbq anything, call me up 209-345-9579 or pm me on here,
> [/quote
> 
> I know a hot dog vendor if you are interested. Let me know, and I will have him contact
> you.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

[/quote

I know a hot dog vendor if you are interested. Let me know, and I will have him contact 
you.
[/quote]

wad up bob, i thought u were swinging down to motown, on the 7th, was dissapointed to not see u there, its cool man, i know how gas is and its a bitch to hit hella shows, but come through to this one for sure, its much closer for u, and as for the hot dog vendor have him hit me up. 209-345-9579 and tell him if i dont answer to leave a message, sometimes my phone dont even get calls just goes straight to voice mail. thats sprint for ya. anyways see you june 29th, in woodland, im gonna definetely hit that one, redoing the trunk right now for it. got it all gutted and some new shit going on. 

and happy fathers day to everyone


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 14 2008, 03:44 PM~10870193
> *84cutty will b there rep 4 streetlow magazine :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, 72Kutty will be there as well...... :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10893612
> *Yeah, 72Kutty will be there as well...... :biggrin:
> *


wad up dog, what u up to, this new freaking job, has been whooping my ass, think i lost 10 pounds already, lol not that much, but dam im freaking beat, been trying to work on the car, come home and dont want to do shit, but its coming along, pumps are remounted, fiberglass is started, will be going to streetlow woodland for sure if u wanna ride, but not sure if the trunk will be 100 percent complete but taking it anyway wanna pass out flyers for the show. so regardless i want to go. ill hit u up this weekend, and i need to come by and drop the walkie talkies off.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10902698
> *wad up dog, what u up to, this new freaking job, has been whooping my ass, think i lost 10 pounds already, lol not that much, but dam im freaking beat, been trying to work on the car, come home and dont want to do shit, but its coming along, pumps are remounted, fiberglass is started, will be going to streetlow woodland for sure if u wanna ride, but not sure if the trunk will be 100 percent complete but taking it anyway wanna pass out flyers for the show. so regardless i want to go. ill hit u up this weekend, and i need to come by and drop the walkie talkies off.
> *


 I am shooting a night club the night before but I'm still game to head out.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jun 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10902698
> *wad up dog, what u up to, this new freaking job, has been whooping my ass, think i lost 10 pounds already, lol not that much, but dam im freaking beat, been trying to work on the car, come home and dont want to do shit, but its coming along, pumps are remounted, fiberglass is started, will be going to streetlow woodland for sure if u wanna ride, but not sure if the trunk will be 100 percent complete but taking it anyway wanna pass out flyers for the show. so regardless i want to go. ill hit u up this weekend, and i need to come by and drop the walkie talkies off.
> *





:0 :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 21 2008, 11:05 AM~10919818
> *:0  :0
> *


wad up el raider, what u up to???


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

It's getting closer...... :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to this, are you list El Raider?????


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 23 2008, 09:56 PM~10937467
> *It's getting closer...... :biggrin:
> *


yep its almost here
any vendors hit me up, before the show, trying to get all vendors pre registered instead of day of show, so that u wont hold up the line, trying to move things as fast as i can this year, becuase last year we had a line to the freeway. so hit me up 209-345-9579 leave me a message and ill hit u back


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s+Jun 21 2008, 05:48 PM~10921517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes: :yes: c u there my brother from another mother :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLO DJ IS GONNA GET DOWN AGAIN!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

we look forward to having u here




> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 3 2008, 09:43 PM~11009939
> *CHOLO DJ IS GONNA GET DOWN AGAIN!!
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 4 2008, 04:07 PM~11014142
> *we look forward to having u here
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

any suggestions on colors for trophies, we did green last year, cant decide what color to do this year, maybe red, maybe silver, open to suggestions.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

no suggestions, dam i guess they gonna have to be pink then, lol jk, gonna check out some new colors they got next week,


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11079276
> *any suggestions on colors for trophies, we did green last year, cant decide what color to do this year, maybe red, maybe silver, open to suggestions.
> *


RED


:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 16 2008, 09:26 AM~11102322
> *RED
> :biggrin:
> *


i was kind of leaning towards the red also, but gonna check out some new colors and then we will decide.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11079276
> *any suggestions on colors for trophies, we did green last year, cant decide what color to do this year, maybe red, maybe silver, open to suggestions.
> *



BLACK N SILVER :biggrin:


----------



## 1LORNGR (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll make sure Kapital Kreations represents again this year....

Keep up the great work man

J


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11108741
> *BLACK N SILVER  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME IS THERE GONNA BE A HOPP


----------



## xtremedyme (Jul 17, 2008)

Kapital Kreations will be there for sure. Are Bar B Ques allowed and what time is roll in. Thanks.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:20 PM~11108741
> *BLACK N SILVER  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 





RED N GOLD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 17 2008, 12:33 AM~11109476
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME IS THERE GONNA BE A HOPP
> *


no sorry dog, no hop, park wouldnt allow it, hopefully next year we can change locations and add a hop.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

anybody have directions to this show i sure would like to cruz up there with my ride


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 22 2008, 12:02 AM~11146095
> *anybody have directions to this show i sure would like to cruz up there with my ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 09:24 AM~11111033
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> RED N GOLD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






no *** color please :biggrin: 


q vo LOCS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 07:58 AM~11147132
> *no *** color please  :biggrin:
> q vo LOCS
> *


what's good bro?


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

take hwy 99 north to stockton. take the hwy 4 buy pass (cross town) to I-5 north. once on I-5 north pass through the city of stockton take the 8mile road exit turn right park right off free way








:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2008, 09:54 AM~11147996
> *what's good bro?
> *



just here at work :angry: it I took fri n mon off n now back 2 work  but hopefully I get my truck fix to go 2 da show at travis airforce base :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11149346
> *just here at work  :angry:  it I took fri n mon off n now back 2 work    but hopefully I get my truck fix to go 2 da show at travis airforce base  :biggrin:
> *


What is wrong with it?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2008, 12:07 PM~11149449
> *What is wrong with it?
> *



brake line, pan hard bar, should have the brake line in today from the dealer


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

if your ass was local, i would fix it for u, but u so dam far away, anyways get it fixed, im making it a mandatory show for you truck, i want to see it there so i can advertise my work on the inside, lol jk, nah its not like that, but would hope to see it there, u know there is many more best interior trophies waiting for that truck, to everyone that doesnt know, jessies truck won best interior at danger zone, truck show, with over 975 trucks registered, and guess who did it, :biggrin: me. and then after that, 1 more show, dam get that thing fixed and out there, to swoop more trophies, and best interior awards, mr baller, i know u got some money put away, anyways how are the impalas coming along, 



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 12:09 PM~11149479
> *brake line, pan hard bar, should have the brake line in today from the dealer
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 22 2008, 12:02 AM~11146095
> *anybody have directions to this show i sure would like to cruz up there with my ride
> 
> 
> ...


bring that clean ass car to the show, seen that thing is person, its bad ass. need any info hit me up, 209-345-9579 i think the directions have been posted if not here they are again

if coming from south, 

on the 99 take the crosstown freeway highway 4 west, in stockton, that will take u to the i-5 take i-5 north, and take the eight mile rd exit, turn right, entrance will be on the right 1/2 mile up, 

if on the i-5 same thing, eight mile road exit, turn right, and entrance will be on right, 

if coming from north

if on I-5 take the eight mile rd exit, and turn left, entrance will be on right side, 

u can take eight mile off 99 and turn, right but is a long way down to the park, park will be on the left before the I-5, or go down to crosstown freeway, then hit I-5 north, to get to eight mile rd. 

any more info hit me up on here, or my cell 209-345-9579 if i dont answer please leave message, getting hella phone calls, and my phone be dying sometimes, by like 3 pm, so just leave message and ill get back to u.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 22 2008, 10:29 AM~11148421
> *take hwy 99 north to stockton. take the hwy 4 buy pass (cross town) to I-5 north. once on I-5 north pass through the city of stockton take the 8mile road exit turn right park right off free way
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks for directions


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

whos judging


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

just a couple picks i had left n camera what bob your boy leland


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 23 2008, 12:11 PM~11159344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wad up leland, about time u made it to layitlow, im not sure whos judging, talked to mario today, waiting for a price from him,


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11164538
> *wad up leland, about time u made it to layitlow, im not sure whos judging, talked to mario today, waiting for a price from him,
> *



Wow Leland,welcome to 2008.....THIS is the internet!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

IS THERE A HOP???


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 23 2008, 10:03 PM~11164765
> *IS THERE A HOP???
> *


no hop this year


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 23 2008, 12:13 PM~11159370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will maxed out be there or is he getting ready for vegas.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT

It's almost time!!

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there representing Stockton..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PUT ME ON THE COVER


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

well u no all wayz trying to step the game up a notch internet,camera, carz, wait till u c whatz next :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MARK, CALL ME RE ADVERTISING FOO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 22 2008, 10:36 PM~11155718
> *if your ass was local, i would fix it for u, but u so dam far away, anyways get it fixed, im making it a mandatory show for you truck, i want to see it there so i can advertise my work on the inside, lol jk, nah its not like that, but would hope to see it there, u know there is many more best interior trophies waiting for that truck, to everyone that doesnt know, jessies truck won best interior at danger zone, truck show, with over 975 trucks registered, and guess who did it,  :biggrin: me.  and then after that, 1 more show, dam get that thing fixed and out there, to swoop more trophies, and best interior awards,  mr baller, i know u got some money put away, anyways how are the impalas coming along,
> *




I replaced the brake line, just need da rest but I will be there homie  sat Vasalia to sale n sun ur show 2 chill :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 23 2008, 12:02 PM~11159247
> *whos judging
> 
> 
> ...




I'm homie :biggrin: how you doing? when is Nor Cal Ridahz show?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IS JUDGING


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 25 2008, 09:08 AM~11176747
> *THE CHOLO DJ IS JUDGING
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 25 2008, 09:08 AM~11176747
> *THE CHOLO DJ IS JUDGING
> *


wad up mike, u ready, i know u got a busy weekend, that weekend, 5150 on saturday then my show sunday, i know u said u getting a room up here somewhere, get one in modesto if u want, and saturday night, come through we have some beers at the house, kutty u invited too, and u jessie, get a room in modesto, and come through the house,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

dam toro both covers look tight ass helll......



> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:15 PM~11172384
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

not sure bro, he just had another kid, so he busy with home life, might come to help with the show, but might not bring the car, as far as vegas, that is up in the air too, havent had a chance to do anything to the car, and we running out of time. 



> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 23 2008, 11:34 PM~11165470
> *will maxed out be there or is he getting ready for vegas.
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CANT WAIT, IT'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER, IS IT GONNA BE HOT UP THERE??


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 26 2008, 09:03 PM~11187351
> *CANT WAIT, IT'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER, IS IT GONNA BE HOT UP THERE??
> *


no hop at this one dj mike, the park wont allow it, hopefully next year we get another location, and can have a hop.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

good show last year ill be there for sure !!! ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 26 2008, 02:08 PM~11185239
> *not sure bro, he just had another kid, so he busy with home life, might come to help with the show, but might not bring the car, as far as vegas, that is up in the air too, havent had a chance to do anything to the car, and we running out of time.
> *


  see u on the 10th...........should be there around 7:00in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Can't wait....it's almost here...


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2008, 01:02 PM~11225836
> *Can't wait....it's almost here...
> 
> 
> *


yep it is, a long wait, and its almost time, see everyone there,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

1 more week :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT Stockton California........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 07:15 PM~11172384
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11250979
> *ttt
> *



TTT

It's about time for this show....see everyone there.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2008, 01:02 PM~11225836
> *Can't wait....it's almost here...
> 
> 
> *


ME TOO . ILL BE THERE WITH OUT A TRAILER :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Ruthie Skye is gonna be in the park.........
It's about to go down!
 *TTT *


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 AM~11262498
> *ME TOO . ILL BE THERE WITH OUT A TRAILER :biggrin:
> *



Can't wait to see it in person....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 07:06 AM~11263054
> *Ruthie Skye is gonna be in the park.........
> It's about to go down!
> TTT
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT for all the Northern Cali Lowriders....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Aug 5 2008, 05:59 PM~11268660
> *TTT for all the Northern Cali Lowriders....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 AM~11262498
> *ME TOO . ILL BE THERE WITH OUT A TRAILER :biggrin:
> *


whats up trino, am definetley looking forward to seeing the car in person, i seen the pics, but im sure it looks way tighter in person. see u there dog.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sup fellas u no how 84cutty does it ill b out there with 5 model's  REP 4 STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 AM~11262498
> *ME TOO . ILL BE THERE WITH OUT A TRAILER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

sup fellas u no how RUthie does it ill b out there with 5 model's REP 4 STREETLOW MAGAZINE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL NOT BE THERE, GIMME A CALL BOBBY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 5 2008, 07:01 PM~11269260
> *whats up trino, am definetley looking forward to seeing the car in person, i seen the pics, but im sure it looks way tighter in person. see u there dog.
> *




x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 07:33 AM~11272898
> *sup fellas u no how RUthie does it ill b out there with 5 model's  REP 4 STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 03:53 PM~11277588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who's this model,not that I'm complaining.... :roflmao: :0


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 07:33 AM~11272898
> *sup fellas u no how RUthie does it ill b out there with 5 model's  REP 4 STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> *


wad up ruthie, look forward to seeing u there.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 03:53 PM~11277588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST car club will be there reppin SAC :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 6 2008, 10:28 PM~11280930
> *FAMILY FIRST car club will be there reppin SAC :biggrin:
> *


wad up icee, look forward to seeing u there. i know how u guys do it from the 916


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 6 2008, 09:34 PM~11280983
> *wad up icee, look forward to seeing u there. i know how u guys do it from the 916
> *


Can't wait had a great time last year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chain Jesse


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 08:43 AM~11283258
> *ALMOST SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:
> *


Shaooo


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Bobby empty out your in box!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Had a good time last year .... might not make it out this year though .... sorry bobby ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 6 2008, 04:53 PM~11277588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 10:24 AM~11284022
> *Had a good time last year .... might not make it out this year though .... sorry bobby ....
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11284341
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Sunday is the rosary for Chivo in San Jo


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

THats right! TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 11:12 AM~11284493
> *Sunday is the rosary for Chivo in San Jo
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:
kool ass homie


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 7 2008, 09:51 AM~11283774
> *Bobby empty out your in box!!!
> *


box is empty frank, sorry been getting hella messages, whats up?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

1 More day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ToTheTop Homies.....See you all out there Sunday bright and early...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Whats up Bobby shows almost here.. I have a question about the park. Do they allow pets? I have 4 blue nose pit puppies that i want to sell and i wanted to take them there to see if i can sell them but did not know about the pet policy there...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 8 2008, 06:30 AM~11291953
> *1 More day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Aug 8 2008, 06:03 PM~11297025
> *Whats up Bobby shows almost here.. I have a question about the park. Do they allow pets? I have 4 blue nose pit puppies that i want to sell and i wanted to take them there to see if i can sell them but did not know about the pet policy there...
> *


yeah they dont trip on pets i dont think not 100% sure but dont think it will be a problem


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 8 2008, 06:30 AM~11291953
> *1 More day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its only hours away now, well im running around like a chicken doing all the final prep for the show and everything is pretty much ready see everyone tommorrow we opening gates at 8 am, try to be there the, have a feeling we will be sold out by 11 so the earlier u get there the better. 

everyone drive safe, and see u there.


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD ONE BOBBY, AGAIN SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT, THANK THE HATERS FOR THAT!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I will be out there with a photo booth so come by and say what's up. I'll have 8x10's and 5x7's available on the spot. You can also order a 12x18 (Poster size) and pick it up at the SLM show in Fresno!

See everyone there!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 9 2008, 11:53 AM~11301090
> *its only hours away now, well im running around like a chicken doing all the final prep for the show and everything is pretty much ready see everyone tommorrow we opening gates at 8 am, try to be there the, have a feeling we will be sold out by 11 so the earlier u get there the better.
> 
> everyone drive safe, and see u there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*This is there Dad some of you have seen him around i take him to a few picnik and shows really nice dogs good tempermint or how ever you spell it..*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Packed up and ready to go!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

BEUTIFUL DOGGS HOMIE DAM I HAVE A BRINDAL MYSELF


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

BOBBY WHATS UP FAM TRYING TO GO OUT THERE TOMARRO FAM SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

see everyone in about 10 hours :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

will be there


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

See everyone in a little bit


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Just came back from Stockton. It was a very good show. If you were'nt there you missed out! 
Post the pictures 84cutty. :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 10 2008, 07:05 PM~11309157
> *Just came back from Stockton. It was a very good show. If you were'nt there you missed out!
> Post the pictures 84cutty. :cheesy:
> *


i will need 2 go 2 my kids moms house but there not home


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Good show, DAMN Trino....after seeing that car in person I can honestly say....it is the best I have seen.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'M GLAD IT WAS A GOOD ONE, WASSUP RUTHIE?


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Had a good time Bobby good show, here are couple of pics post some later


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

then 3 even better :biggrin:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn where was i when they were there?


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

What a nice car show!!!! A lot of clean car. I didn't bring my car but brought my camera. Here's some pics that i took. 





















































































































































































http://www.imageox.com/image/319297-DSC_19.jpeg[[img]


[img]http://www.imageox.com/image/319296-DSC_20.jpeg


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Trino's 64


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks BG for throwing a good show. How many promoters you know bring their ride out for display at their show? I know one...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I was diggin this wagon from Thee Originals CC.....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Clean 70...nice meting you bro!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 10 2008, 09:46 PM~11311287
> *Trino's 64
> 
> 
> ...


gooc pics kutty great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THAT WAS A NICE LIL SHOW 

MAN TRINOS 64 IS JUST KILLIN THE GAME RIGHT NOW

MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE MIKE FOR HOOKIN UP THEM GUTS IN TRINOS RIDE SO DAMN CLEAN!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

good show Bobby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 10 2008, 10:03 PM~11311518
> *Clean 70...nice meting you bro!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks....nice meeting u to .......


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*O behalf of Born2Ryde i would like to thank Bobby Nizzle for throwing a really nice show we had a blast see you next year*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 10 2008, 10:08 PM~11311593
> *gooc pics kutty great work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 10 2008, 08:23 PM~11310157
> *I'M GLAD IT WAS A GOOD ONE, WASSUP RUTHIE?
> *


Hey whats up!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 10 2008, 10:03 PM~11311518
> *Clean 70...nice meting you bro!
> 
> 
> ...


REPING THE 559!  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

On behalf of Brown Persuasion Car Club we would like to" thank you" Bobby for a great show...See you next year..Thanx for clearing up the situation about reg. #'s...Peace :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSS HOMIE FOR HAVING US OUT THERE, IT WAS WOTH THE LONG DRIVE :biggrin: I HOPE YOU KEEP HAVING THIS SHOWS CUZ U KNOW I'M THERE, TILL NEXT ONE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Aug 11 2008, 10:17 AM~11314153
> *On behalf of Brown Persuasion Car Club we would like to" thank you" Bobby for a great show...See you next year..Thanx for clearing up the situation about reg. #'s...Peace :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Glad you brought it up you know we needed your number to be judged , nice 64! By the way thank kutty he found your entry number :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 10:51 AM~11314466
> *THANKSSSSSSSSSSS HOMIE FOR HAVING US OUT THERE, IT WAS WOTH THE LONG DRIVE  :biggrin:  I HOPE YOU KEEP HAVING THIS SHOWS CUZ U KNOW I'M THERE, TILL NEXT ONE
> *


See you in Fresno Jess are you coming up Sat. or Sun.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 11 2008, 07:29 AM~11313165
> *REPING THE 559!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> What a nice car show!!!! A lot of clean car. I didn't bring my car but brought my camera. Here's some pics that i took.
> 
> Nice pic :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

Federation c.c had blast thanks for the great show


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i would like to thank everyone who came out to support, and show at the 2nd annual cali showdown, it was a great show, and just like the last one, a great success, had a few problems, with the po po being asshole but oh well what can we do. i had a blast, thanks to everyone who helped with everything especially kutty, thanks for helping u was a great help and i owe u one, thanks to all the other homies who drove up to help, thanks to all the clubs who attended, new style, nokturnal, vip who drove from salinas, socios, ragz 2 envy, sangre latina, born 2 ryde, impalas, untouchables, flawless kreationz, pt cruiser club, thanks to kita from uce, its always a pleasure to see kita at a show, im sure im forgetting a whole bunch, and if i did im sorry but thanks to all the clubs, it wouldnt have been a show without u all. Special thanks to Robert from US trophy for making some nice ass trophies, thanks to all the vendors, and special thanks to martin the hitman, for letting us use his mic to call out trophies, next year we are hoping to step it up to a bigger venue, since last year and this year we were at max, so im gonna start searching for a bigger place, and definetely we want to start doing a hop, and possibly a concert, these last 3 shows have been a great learning experience for me, and have been very stressful but so worth it, to see the smile on everyones face when they win that trophie, and to hear how many people enjoyed the show, i try my best to put on a great event, and since i am a competitor my self i know what u all want out of a show, and remember before the show happens, im a one man team, doing everything, all the organizing all the permits, getting all the trophies, dealing with all the vendors, its just me, then day of show i get help from some very good friends and all my family, hope to start building a team of staff to help with the organizing that part of it drives me crazy. Overall had a great show and congrats to all the winners, also congrats to trino from new style who won best of show, and drove the car to the show. Especially after he had hit a show the day before, ive done 2 shows in a weekend, and dam it takes alot out of you, so big thanks to him, also thanks to impalas magazine for covering the show, and street low mag, and ranflas. look out for next year, we will be trying to do, 3 to 4 shows in different locations, untill then, 

thanks and keep riding strong.   

bobby g

bg productions


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Good show!


----------



## 64betsy (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2008, 07:31 PM~11319082
> *i would like to thank everyone who came out to support, and show at the 2nd annual cali showdown, it was a great show, and just like the last one, a great success, had a few problems, with the po po being asshole but oh well what can we do. i had a blast,  thanks to everyone who helped with everything especially kutty, thanks for helping u was a great help and i owe u one, thanks to all the other homies who drove up to help, thanks to all the clubs who attended,  new style, nokturnal, vip who drove from salinas, socios, ragz 2 envy, sangre latina, born 2 ryde, impalas, untouchables, flawless kreationz, pt cruiser club, thanks to kita from uce, its always a pleasure to see kita at a show, im sure im forgetting a whole bunch, and if i did im sorry but thanks to all the clubs,  it wouldnt have been a show without u all. Special thanks to Robert from US trophy for making some nice ass trophies, thanks to all the vendors, and special thanks to martin the hitman, for letting us use his mic to call out trophies, next year we are hoping to step it up to a bigger venue, since last year and this year we were at max, so im gonna start searching for a bigger place, and definetely we want to start doing a hop, and possibly a concert, these last 3 shows have been a great learning experience for me, and have been very stressful but so worth it,  to see the smile on everyones face when they win that trophie, and to hear how many people enjoyed the show, i try my best to put on a great event, and since i am a competitor my self i know what u all want out of a show, and remember before the show happens, im a one man team, doing everything, all the organizing all the permits, getting all the trophies, dealing with all the vendors, its just me, then day of show i get help from some very good friends  and all my family, hope to start building a team of staff to help with the organizing that part of it drives me crazy. Overall had a great show and congrats to all the winners, also congrats to trino from new style who won best of show, and drove the car to the show. Especially after he had hit a show the day before, ive done 2 shows in a weekend, and dam it takes alot out of you, so big thanks to him, also thanks to impalas magazine for covering the show, and street low mag, and ranflas. look out for next year, we will be trying to do, 3 to 4 shows in different locations, untill then,
> 
> thanks and keep riding strong.
> ...


----------



## 64betsy (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64betsy_@Aug 11 2008, 09:52 PM~11320770
> *
> *


Yes it was a good show.. But maybe next year you could hire professional judges.. Someone I know wanted to know what category he was put in. He was told that they didn't know what category to put his car in that's why he didn't win anything.. I filled out an entry form and it clearly asks you what category your going in. If the judge didn't know I think he should of asked maybe another judge or yourself and then to add insult to injury He was told to leave his name and he will get a trophy mailed to him. Maybe what should have been done is a refund of his money.. 
Thanks


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64betsy_@Aug 11 2008, 10:15 PM~11321031
> *Yes it was a good show.. But maybe next year you could hire professional judges.. Someone I know wanted to know what category he was put in. He was told that they didn't know what category to put his car in that's why he didn't win anything.. I filled out an entry form and it clearly asks you what category your going in. If the judge didn't know I think he should of asked maybe another judge or yourself and then to add insult to injury He was told to leave his name and he will get a trophy mailed to him. Maybe what should have been done is a refund of his money..
> Thanks
> *



Just out of curiosity what car was it?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64betsy_@Aug 11 2008, 10:15 PM~11321031
> *Yes it was a good show.. But maybe next year you could hire professional judges.. Someone I know wanted to know what category he was put in. He was told that they didn't know what category to put his car in that's why he didn't win anything.. I filled out an entry form and it clearly asks you what category your going in. If the judge didn't know I think he should of asked maybe another judge or yourself and then to add insult to injury He was told to leave his name and he will get a trophy mailed to him. Maybe what should have been done is a refund of his money..
> Thanks
> *


Ok first of we did hire proffessional judges, they were the judges who judge all streetlow shows, also judge lowrider nationals, and many other local shows in cali, im pretty sure i know who u are referring too, and when he asked me what category he was in, like i told him, i did not know, i didnt judge those classes, and my judges had the full sheets inside, all i had was a sheet with the winners numbers on it, and yes i said if u did win a trophy i will mail it to u, since that is what is right, i wasnt even done with trophies, or the clean up process when i was approached by him, and if he wanted to sit there and wait till i went back to the room he could have, i had a pretty good idea which class he was in, so when i got back to the room, i checked and he was in that class, that i was already guessing, but i wanted to be sure before i said what i thought they put him in, he didnt place,i didnt know of the top of my head what they would have put him in since he could have went in a few different classes and since i only judges one class, the euros and imports i judge these because i build them, so as far as the rest of the show, they took care of, so i answered the question best i could, and i also told him i could check when i get back to the judge room, which was pretty far from where we called trophies at, so i told him to leave his name and number, and i would check and if he did place i would mail the trophy to him, or hand deliver it, now if he wasnt judged i would give his money back, but we looked through every judge sheet and every car was judged but when u have more then 2 cars in the same class, only 2 of them are gonna walk away with trophies, u cant give all 3 or 4 cars in the class trophies, i am a honest promoter and if u have any more questions or would like to know the points, and how many u lost by and who beat u, give me a call, and ill give u all that, i thought i handled that in the right way

and so far this is the only complaint, so if anyone has anymore, call my cell phone, and let me know what it is, 209-345-9579 and u will also find it on the flyer,


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2008, 07:31 PM~11319082
> *i would like to thank everyone who came out to support, and show at the 2nd annual cali showdown, it was a great show, and just like the last one, a great success, had a few problems, with the po po being asshole but oh well what can we do. i had a blast,  thanks to everyone who helped with everything especially kutty, thanks for helping u was a great help and i owe u one, thanks to all the other homies who drove up to help, thanks to all the clubs who attended,  new style, nokturnal, vip who drove from salinas, socios, ragz 2 envy, sangre latina, born 2 ryde, impalas, untouchables, flawless kreationz, pt cruiser club, thanks to kita from uce, its always a pleasure to see kita at a show, im sure im forgetting a whole bunch, and if i did im sorry but thanks to all the clubs,  it wouldnt have been a show without u all. Special thanks to Robert from US trophy for making some nice ass trophies, thanks to all the vendors, and special thanks to martin the hitman, for letting us use his mic to call out trophies, next year we are hoping to step it up to a bigger venue, since last year and this year we were at max, so im gonna start searching for a bigger place, and definetely we want to start doing a hop, and possibly a concert, these last 3 shows have been a great learning experience for me, and have been very stressful but so worth it,  to see the smile on everyones face when they win that trophie, and to hear how many people enjoyed the show, i try my best to put on a great event, and since i am a competitor my self i know what u all want out of a show, and remember before the show happens, im a one man team, doing everything, all the organizing all the permits, getting all the trophies, dealing with all the vendors, its just me, then day of show i get help from some very good friends  and all my family, hope to start building a team of staff to help with the organizing that part of it drives me crazy. Overall had a great show and congrats to all the winners, also congrats to trino from new style who won best of show, and drove the car to the show. Especially after he had hit a show the day before, ive done 2 shows in a weekend, and dam it takes alot out of you, so big thanks to him, also thanks to impalas magazine for covering the show, and street low mag, and ranflas. look out for next year, we will be trying to do, 3 to 4 shows in different locations, untill then,
> 
> thanks and keep riding strong.
> ...


had a good time
:thumbsup: nice 2 meet u bobby


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

The hood of Doug's 68 from New Style....


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2008, 10:57 PM~11321408
> *Ok first of we did hire proffessional judges, they were the judges who judge all streetlow shows,  also judge lowrider nationals, and many other local shows in cali, im pretty sure i know who u are referring too, and when he asked me what category he was in, like i told him, i did not know, i didnt judge those classes,  and my judges had the full sheets inside, all i had was a sheet with the winners numbers on it, and yes i said if u did win a trophy  i will mail it to u, since that is what is right, i wasnt even done with trophies, or the clean up process when i was approached by him, and if he wanted to sit there and wait till i went back to the room he could have, i had a pretty good idea which class he was in, so when i got back to the room, i checked and he was in that class, that i was already guessing, but i wanted to be sure before i said what i thought they put him in, he didnt place,i didnt know of the top of my head what they would have put him in since he could have went in a few different classes and since i only judges one class, the euros and imports i judge these because i build them, so as far as the rest of the show, they took care of, so i answered the question best i could, and i also told him i could check when i get back to the judge room, which was pretty far from where we  called trophies at, so i told him to leave his name and number, and i would check and if he did place i would mail  the trophy to him, or hand deliver it,  now if he wasnt judged i would give his money back, but we looked through every judge sheet and every car was judged but when u have more then 2 cars in the same class, only 2 of them are gonna walk away with trophies, u cant give all 3 or 4 cars in the class trophies, i am a honest promoter and if u have any more questions or would like to know the points, and how many u lost by and who beat u, give me a call, and ill give u all that, i thought i handled that in the right way
> 
> and so far this is the only complaint, so if anyone has anymore, call my cell phone, and let me know what it is, 209-345-9579  and u will also find it on the flyer,
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

GREAT SHOW! HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 11 2008, 10:21 PM~11321080
> *Just out of curiosity what car was it?
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 11 2008, 10:57 PM~11321408
> *Ok first of we did hire proffessional judges, they were the judges who judge all streetlow shows,  also judge lowrider nationals, and many other local shows in cali, im pretty sure i know who u are referring too, and when he asked me what category he was in, like i told him, i did not know, i didnt judge those classes,  and my judges had the full sheets inside, all i had was a sheet with the winners numbers on it, and yes i said if u did win a trophy  i will mail it to u, since that is what is right, i wasnt even done with trophies, or the clean up process when i was approached by him, and if he wanted to sit there and wait till i went back to the room he could have, i had a pretty good idea which class he was in, so when i got back to the room, i checked and he was in that class, that i was already guessing, but i wanted to be sure before i said what i thought they put him in, he didnt place,i didnt know of the top of my head what they would have put him in since he could have went in a few different classes and since i only judges one class, the euros and imports i judge these because i build them, so as far as the rest of the show, they took care of, so i answered the question best i could, and i also told him i could check when i get back to the judge room, which was pretty far from where we  called trophies at, so i told him to leave his name and number, and i would check and if he did place i would mail  the trophy to him, or hand deliver it,  now if he wasnt judged i would give his money back, but we looked through every judge sheet and every car was judged but when u have more then 2 cars in the same class, only 2 of them are gonna walk away with trophies, u cant give all 3 or 4 cars in the class trophies, i am a honest promoter and if u have any more questions or would like to know the points, and how many u lost by and who beat u, give me a call, and ill give u all that, i thought i handled that in the right way
> 
> and so far this is the only complaint, so if anyone has anymore, call my cell phone, and let me know what it is, 209-345-9579  and u will also find it on the flyer,
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 11:24 AM~11324604
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SORRY I HAD TO MISS IT BOBBY.
TO THE JUDGING COMPLAINERS..WITH GIRLS LIKE THE ONES IN THE PICS I SAW.....................WHO CARES ABOUT A TROPHY??????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM~11336867
> *SORRY I HAD TO MISS IT BOBBY.
> TO THE JUDGING COMPLAINERS..WITH GIRLS LIKE THE ONES IN THE PICS I SAW.....................WHO CARES ABOUT A TROPHY??????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

all them thank yous and i forgot to thank the judges for some good ass judging, thanks alot for driving up here, and thanks for the judging. See you this weekend.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

GOOD SHOW... HAD A GREAT TIME...


----------



## 62BABy (Aug 15, 2008)

4pumpedTLon20s	Re:LMAFO!!, Today, 09:15 PM



BG CUSTOMS


Group: Members
Posts: 1,018
Member No.: 34,225
Joined: May 2006



thanks for the input, as far as the trophys go, i had started to call them out, and the dj, asked if he could, i guess he felt he i was going to slow, when i was just giving people a chance to come up and get their trophies, but even when he called them out, he was calling the class, then 1st or 2nd place then the number, so i thought he was calling it out right, just a little fast, as far as favoritism, i dont think the judges favored anyone, they judge streetlow shows, and lowrider nationals, and they pretty fair, the dont give out extra points, just for popularity. ive gone to alot of shows over the last 10 to 15 years and have met alot of judges, and those guys are the fairest, as far as if u won and if u didnt, u might have, so give me your number, and if u did i will personally deliver u your trophy, and if u to far i will mail it out, i also am a competitor, and although i also dont do it for the trophy, i believe if u won it u deserve it, but i got a few pm and a few phone calls from people asking, how come i got beat by a car that i usually beat, and i go to the judge sheets, and tell them, well u got 0 for hydros, do u have hydros and they like yeah, i do and i ask did u have your trunk open, and they like no. ok well how can a judge give u points for something that they cant see, they might know the car is lifted but u get 0 for not showing it, so thats why alot of people loose, but in your class i would like to know if u got called for the trophies, because their was a few people that never came up to get them, and i brought them home with me, i didnt want to get stuck with any, i wanted to give them all out, thats why i bought them, so if u feel u didnt hear your class i can check for u, and if u didnt place, i can tell u where u scored low, and how many u were beat by. now i like all the comments, because i will use them to make next years show better, i dont know if u came last year, but i called the trophies out and we had no confusion, this dj was in a hurry and felt he could do it faster, i couldnt really argue since we were using his system to call them out, next time i wont let anyone do that, ill make sure i stick to the plan. 

thanks for the input 

bobby g. 


The car show a nice i had a good time...We all agree its not about a TROPHY..But it shouldnt be about favortisiom either or because ur in a car club. i was there myself i feel i was cheated myself but i really dnt care cuz im not there for a TROPHY jus for a good time..But things shouldnt be that way. Now to the judging they may have did a good job they may have not. who knows all i kno is that when they were calling the TROPHYs out it was very confusing and not very organized. i was there the whole time all i heard was a bunch of numbers called out so if i won or not i probaly jus didnt hear it who knows. So there was alot of confusion right there.. NoBody cares for a TROPHY its about support and a good time with tha FAM..So maybe next time it be a lil more organized and fair. Overall not here to talk shit or put anyone down it is wat it is....other than That gOOD JoB BoBBy sEe U nexT TIME..It Was a GreaT cLam shOw i aPPricate that there wasnt a bunch of nasty HoEs waLKiN around cuz my kidS were There!!!. THANK FOR THE SHOW BOBBY [/QUOTE]


--------------------
HERE IS THE NEXT BG PRODUCTIONS SHOW, WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.

2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN-SUN AUG 10-STOCKTON, CA
LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK AND BIKE SHOW

BG CUSTOMS - QUALITY CUSTOM FABRICATION
HYDRAULICS - AIR RIDE - LAMBO DOORS - RAGTOPS
CUSTOM INTERIOR - CUSTOM FIBERGLASS WORK
MODESTO, CA 209-345-9579 OR www.myspace.com/bgcustoms1


----------



## 62BABy (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks BoBBy...Its cOOL No woRRies like i said its not bout the throhy its about the support....see u next time.. :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

GOOD SHOW BOBBY AND KUTTY ,KEEP THE TRUELOWRIDERS GOING YEAR AFTER YEAR TO HAVE A GOOD TIME . B S WITH THE HOMMIES THATS WHAT IS ALL ABOUT ,TRINO


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Aug 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11348896
> *GOOD SHOW BOBBY AND KUTTY ,KEEP THE TRUELOWRIDERS GOING  YEAR AFTER YEAR TO HAVE A GOOD TIME . B  S  WITH THE HOMMIES THATS WHAT IS ALL ABOUT ,TRINO
> *


thanks for bringing cherry 64 was getting late didnt know if u were gonna make it, was happy to see it there, see u in fresno saturday,


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

BOBBY IT WAS A GREAT SHOW;EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD TIME, THAT I KNOW. NEXT YR I WILL HAVE BOTH MY CARS THERE./


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2008, 07:30 PM~11347336
> *GOOD SHOW... HAD A GREAT TIME...
> *



u were hardly there fucker :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> 4pumpedTLon20s	Re:LMAFO!!, Today, 09:15 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------------
HERE IS THE NEXT BG PRODUCTIONS SHOW, WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.

2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN-SUN AUG 10-STOCKTON, CA
LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK AND BIKE SHOW

BG CUSTOMS - QUALITY CUSTOM FABRICATION
HYDRAULICS - AIR RIDE - LAMBO DOORS - RAGTOPS
CUSTOM INTERIOR - CUSTOM FIBERGLASS WORK
MODESTO, CA 209-345-9579 OR www.myspace.com/bgcustoms1
[/quote]
 which car


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------

